
Three years later, deleting your photos on Facebook now actually works - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/08/facebook-finally-changes-photo-deletion-policy-after-3-years-of-reporting/
======
grecy
So ars have confirmed the photos are no longer publicly accessible from the
CDN URL.

Do we have information either way about whether the photos and associated meta
data are permanently deleted, or are they just not publicly accessible?

